

John McCain, Internet dunce - Anon84
http://www.salon.com/news/feature/2008/08/13/john_mccain_technology/

======
viggity
Please, for the love of god forget about fucking politics on HN, I stopped
reading reddit for a reason.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
If this is the article I'm thinking about, it's a dupe, and the first time
around sparked an interesting discussion on how much technology you want a
good leader to have.

But it might not be that article. I didn't click. The title is pure flamebait,
so I flagged it.

As the U.S. presidential season continues to heat up, it'll get worse. Mark my
words.

